# Lunar eclipse tonight



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what the specifics are (yet), but there's supposed to be a full eclipse of the moon tonight.

I just thought I'd throw that out there for you guys with nice cameras. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Supposed to be cloudy and crappy weather tonight... that sucks.  It would be cool to get some nice shots of it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I live right next to an observatory too!  Supposed to be able to see Saturns rings tonight. Stupid clouds.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally! A thread were I can make a Uranus joke!

:mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Lame. I missed it. Aw well.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Lame. I missed it. Aw well.


Here are some photos of the eclipse last night. To bad it was cloudy, I wanted to see it as well.

http://spaceweather.com/submissions/map ... s&limit=30

and here
http://www.spaceweather.com/eclipses/ga ... 16igu36q63


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I tried to see it...too many clouds


----------

